# Allatoona



## dognducks (Jun 19, 2009)

He's there for the taking. 

Little River

Make sure to bring the Ritz.


----------



## dognducks (Jun 19, 2009)

Look at the right foot


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 20, 2009)

Zack, I blew the pic up and it says Hwy 41 Flea Market......lol


----------



## rspringer (Jun 21, 2009)

I will bring the cracker and make sure I pull that silver off the duck's "foot"....


----------



## rspringer (Jun 21, 2009)

Hard Core said:


> Zack, I blew the pic up and it says Hwy 41 Flea Market......lol



"crack"worth flea market??


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 21, 2009)

rspringer said:


> "crack"worth flea market??



Thats the one Ese'


----------



## dognducks (Jun 21, 2009)

rspringer said:


> "crack"worth flea market??



Easy, I heard Hardcore advertised up there.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, I live right behind the "Crackworth" flea market, you can pick up ducks, chickens, etc all there. They started putting leg jewelry on the ducks and now getting more money for them, guess one must have gotten away!

I did notice a spanish guy up there the other day with a large flat screen and hard core brochures he was passing out, did not understand what he was saying though.


----------



## dognducks (Jun 21, 2009)

brittonl said:


> I did notice a spanish guy up there the other day with a large flat screen and hard core brochures he was passing out, did not understand what he was saying though.



Someone's been to the Marrietta square picking up day labor


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 22, 2009)

Boys, I HAVE GIVEN UP ON LABS AND JUST GOT ME A FEW "BIRD BOYS". I just can't get the little fellas house broke. They always drop a little in thier kennels..lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 23, 2009)

What is that thing on his leg anyway? Ive never seen one of those. But I am a diehard waterfowler,can anyone take me hunting this year or at least give me some pointers on where to go? I sure would like to get me one of those leg things.


----------



## rspringer (Jun 23, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> What is that thing on his leg anyway? Ive never seen one of those. But I am a diehard waterfowler,can anyone take me hunting this year or at least give me some pointers on where to go? I sure would like to get me one of those leg things.



Why would you go and ruin a good thread like this???


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 23, 2009)

Cmon man. Not trying to mess up anything, I just know Hardcore is a business man. I'm sure he will pm me with what his price would be to take me to kill that duck. Or maybe I will talk to the marina manager, see if he will give me the green light.


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been thinking yall where talking about the ring on the dudes finger in the top of the picture....


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 23, 2009)

i'll rase ya'll to the band. i wonder if its a fake? i have heard that 1 in 12 ducks are banded. how true is that? 

because as many ducks as i have killed i should have a lanyard full of em. 

set me true on this 1 in 12 number guys.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 23, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> i'll rase ya'll to the band. i wonder if its a fake? i have heard that 1 in 12 ducks are banded. how true is that?
> 
> because as many ducks as i have killed i should have a lanyard full of em.
> 
> set me true on this 1 in 12 number guys.



Not true. 

The last USFWS estimate I saw was 1 in 700 +/- ( do the research)

I average one band for every 150 birds killed +/- ( and I have killed a pile of Ducks in 40+ years..) in some of the best places in the world.

Most of the people I see around here sporting bands are from resident Geese which is one generation from shooting banded Tamies. (that doesn't impress me)..

Show me a fella with a lanyard of #7s and I'll be impressed... It takes years (or one heck of a good place) to kill a necklace of bands.......(or ebay and Daddy's AMEX)

Bands are a bonus. That is all.  I know guys who have killed many thousands of Waterfowl and never killed a banded bird. It's luck and opportunity.

FWIW, I have killed three (3) banded Mallards in Georgia- all the rest  of my bands are from out of state.. I don't keep track of the Canada Goose bands from here - they are meaningless to me. Buncha welfare birds eating Golf course grass and bread at various State parks..

rhammett86- don't break your arm........... you aren't old enough or been in the game long enough to brag on yo sef........ It's been done here to death. Tell me about your last 200 bird season.....with photos would be nice..

I know what it takes to stack up corpses- I did it for many years.  It's fine to be enthusiastic- just don't embellish too much. 

You live in Georgia and ask on a public forum for advice about hunting Arkansas.....go slow my friend...

My Bravo Sierra meter is already tuned up for the 09/10 season....yall be careful


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 24, 2009)

No disrespect, Nitro, but I read Hammets post not as boasting, but just stating that if his 1 in 12 numbers were correct, he (and all of us) should have a lot of bands.Could be wrong, though. Nonetheless, like you said a band is a true reward(like a 150" 10 pt for the goat hunters), so my guess is that maybe even the great Jeff Foiles has visited the ebay (I know thats blasphemous for me and illinoishunter77). His rope is full of em.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 24, 2009)

It's not one in 12. 

Foiles hunts near lots of refuges up North - near banding areas.

I know a few fellas with 10-12 Jack Miner bands........ They live just across the lake from the Miner refuge. 

Like I said- luck and opportunity.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jun 24, 2009)

While we are talking about bands, how long, on average do the ands stay on the legs of the ducks?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 24, 2009)

SHMELTONS_BOYS said:


> While we are talking about bands, how long, on average do the ands stay on the legs of the ducks?



My oldest duck band was on for 16 years and change.

The oldest one I have ever heard of was nearly 30 years. 

Depending on the habitat the bird lives in the bands can wear pretty fast. I have one that's worn pretty smooth and it was on the bird eight years.


----------



## clent586 (Jun 24, 2009)

The time is near.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 24, 2009)

The oldest known waterfowl banded in North America was a Canada goose that lived to be 30 years and 4 months old. 
The oldest mallard lived to 26 years, 4 months. 
The first large-scale North American banding program was established in 1922.

To date, about 16 million waterfowl have been banded in North America, including about 13 million ducks. 

Biologists band more than 200,000 ducks and nearly 150,000 geese and swans in North America each year. 

About 85,000-90,000 bands are reported each year.

To date, most duck banding efforts have focused on mallards. The mallard is the most commonly banded and most commonly harvested duck in the United States and Canada. 
Approximately 7 million mallards have been banded so far.

You can do the math it's above my pay grade.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jun 24, 2009)

If I did my math right about  2yrs give or take a few months.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jun 24, 2009)

ask .com says the life expectancy of a duck is 2-1/2 yrs so I'm darn close.


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 24, 2009)

I agree with Nitro. I believe a huge rope, full of bling comes with two things. Luck to kill that particular bird and also for it to be in that particular area. Ducks, are imprinted and return to certain areas year after year. If you hunt in an area, where the birds from a banding area migrate to every year, you will have ample band opportunities.  They are imprinted to return to this area and will be carrying some bands for a few lucky folks.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 25, 2009)

edited my post for my stupitidy.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 25, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> Nitro with as much respect as i can put into what im about to say, dude, writing that much junk was not needed for what i had to ask. im sorry
> 
> dude im 23, iv been duck hunting for 6 years now all in state. im no pro and probably wont be but i can promice you this, every time i step into a pair of wadders i do so with more gratitued and dedication that most people ever would. im not trying to brag on numbers. sorry if i did. i have said it several times on alot or threds here number don't mean jack squat. to me its the thrill of the hunt and the comradery with good friends having a good time.
> 
> ...



No comment. 

Hammett, I would say you'd have much better luck with getting this type of info through a PM. JMO BUT keep all messages, you never know when you may need to dig'em back out.


----------



## GSURugger (Jun 25, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> Nitro with as much respect as i can put into what im about to say, dude, writing that much junk was not needed for what i had to ask. im sorry
> 
> dude im 23, iv been duck hunting for 6 years now all in state. im no pro and probably wont be but i can promice you this, every time i step into a pair of wadders i do so with more gratitued and dedication that most people ever would. im not trying to brag on numbers. sorry if i did. i have said it several times on alot or threds here number don't mean jack squat. to me its the thrill of the hunt and the comradery with good friends having a good time.
> 
> ...



PM hammet...please its too early for this to get  good


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 25, 2009)

sorry guys just got a lil ticked. i'll keep the sugestions in mind next time.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 25, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> sorry guys just got a lil ticked. i'll keep the sugestions in mind next time.


 

Words of advice, my young friend, do not challenge the godfather.  He is set in his ways from many years and many travels to build his experience.

If he put you in your place, consider it constructive criticism, not a back handed slap.  I grew up in NELA duck hunting, and have still learned from the godfather.  It is an honor to be school, kindly or harshly, by someone on the Yoda level.

Listen, learn, appreciate.....

And good luck to you this upcoming season!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 25, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Words of advice, my young friend, do not challenge the godfather.  He is set in his ways from many years and many travels to build his experience.
> 
> If he put you in your place, consider it constructive criticism, not a back handed slap.  I grew up in NELA duck hunting, and have still learned from the godfather.  It is an honor to be school, kindly or harshly, by someone on the Yoda level.
> 
> ...




 you make a pretty good point. guess im the one beying hardheaded. guess i over reacted. Nittro, sorry dude. i totally took it the wrong way/


----------



## Nitro (Jun 25, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> you make a pretty good point. guess im the one beying hardheaded. guess i over reacted. Nittro, sorry dude. i totally took it the wrong way/



No problem. 

You aren't the first, nor will you be the last. 

If folks would look at what I try to share(experience and information) , their egos won't get bruised. 

I learned from the ground up and am happy to try and share what I know. (read your Arkansas thread- I gave plenty of good advice there). 

My mentor will cut you to the core in a second- but he too is trying to help the learning process. I'm a patient gentle teacher in compare...

I know that there are folks out there with more experience than I in many areas and it doesn't bother me a bit. I learn something from just about everyone I hunt with. 

It is hard for me to understand why people get all swollen by the fact that the same thing applies to them..especially on an internet forum.

Take my advice rhammett86, get in a vehicle and travel to some new places to hunt. It will round out your life and enrich your hunting experiences. Georgia ain't real high on the list of destinations for a Waterfowler.

I hope you all have a great season.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Jun 25, 2009)

I WILL break the law for jewelry. I know I will....I've seen me do it.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 25, 2009)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> I WILL break the law for jewelry. I know I will....I've seen me do it.



Where in the world have you been Young Captain???

Good to see you here.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 26, 2009)

Nitro said:


> You aren't the first, nor will you be the last.


 

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 26, 2009)

R ham needs to meet Mr.Pitt!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2009)

Mark K said:


> R ham needs to meet Mr.Pitt!



That would ruin him............ gotta walk before you run....

Not everyone understands the way.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Jun 27, 2009)

Who Pat?


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Jun 27, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Where in the world have you been Young Captain???
> 
> Good to see you here.



Fishing and Coaching baseball leaves little time. Let's get together sometime before the season.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 27, 2009)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> Fishing and Coaching baseball leaves little time. Let's get together sometime before the season.



I would certainly enjoy that. Let's make it happen soon.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nitro said:


> That would ruin him............ gotta walk before you run....
> 
> Not everyone understands the way.




im workin on it. 

the great thing about being young and starting somthing, is with time and good pratice, one day i'll be old and wise.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 7, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> im workin on it.
> 
> the great thing about being young and starting somthing, is with time and good pratice, one day i'll be old and wise.



That's the spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good Luck! The journey is worth the effort.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 8, 2009)

Nitro said:


> That's the spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good Luck! The journey is worth the effort.



My my ... you are getting sweet and fuzzy in your middle years. 

The days of Georgia jewelry have changed substantially.  Back when Georgia had a part of the flyway (dark ages), I filled a lanyard with jewelry with most of my hunts being done here in So. Georgia or over on bends and oxbows of the Altamaha River.  Even killed greenies in Bank's Lake that sported leg irons. These days, I seem to kill 1 woody a year in Georgia with jewelry. I did see a teal hen in my pond a month ago that sure looked like she had a shiny leg, but she will be long gone when the season opens.  I would think that 1 in 150 is a high number for Georgia.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 8, 2009)

where we duck hunt in Senoia. right off Line creek on a mess of flooded goodness my buddys owns. a few guys in our crew have killed two drake woodys with bands, a banded hen teal. i don't know where they were banded from, but none the less they we're banded.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 11, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> i wonder if its a fake? i have heard that 1 in 12 ducks are banded.



I've heard alot of stuff but...


----------

